# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Aktivitete per Diten e Flamurit

## shigjeta

Dita e pavarsise mbetet nje ngjarje e shenuar ne historine e kombit tone. Eshte bere tradite tashme qe kjo dite te festohet edhe ne komunitetet shqiptare neper bote. Me poshte mund te sillni informacion rreth ketyre aktiviteve nga vendet ku jetoni.




*
New York*
Ne daten 28 Nentor organizohet nje mbremje festive ku jane te ftuar 
_Aurela Gaçe, Gezim Nika, Meda dhe Nora Istrefi._ 
Biletat : per te rritur jane 100$, per femijet (5-12 vjeç) 50$
Per me shume informacion mund te kontaktoni : 914-484-7310
Adresa ku do zhvillohet :
3371 EASTCHESTER ROAD
BRONX , New York 10469


*Texas*
Ne daten 26 Nentor jane te ftuar
_Nora Istrefi dhe Sinan Vllasaliu_
Biletat : per te rritur 85$ , per femijet 35$ (7-12 vjeç)
Mund te kontaktoni tek : 214-422-6682
Adresa ku do zhvillohet:
5 Village Circle
Wastlake-Tx, Texas 76262

----------


## EdiR

> *SHITJA E BILETAVE KA FILLUAR.... BENI REZERVIMET SA ME SHPEJT PER KETE NATE TE MADHE GJITHEKOMBETARE ME 28 NENTOR 2009*
> 
> 
> MIRESEVINI


Kete mund ta gjeni edhe tek nenforumi Shqipe ne Sh.B.A....

----------


## B.C.B

ne prishtine mund ndodh qe vjen rick ross ne clubin"pepermint".bileta do te kushtoj 20 euro nese vetem bien dakort per me ardh.

----------


## Askushius___DK

EDIR...fshirja e postimeve ishte pa dashje apo e qellimshme ???? ... Sidoqofte duhet bere nje korrigjim ne titull mbasi behet fjale per festen e """PAMVARSISE""" dhe jo per festen e """FLAMURIT""" mbasi jane dy gjera te ndryshme ...!!!!

----------


## shigjeta

Postimet u hoqen nga une se ishin jashte teme. Tema, siç eshte sqaruar edhe ne postimin e pare, eshte hapur per te shkembyer informacionin per aktivitete te ndryshme me rastin e kesaj dite te shenuar. Shpesh here ka ndodhur qe kam thene vete ose kam degjuar te tjere Po ta kisha ditur, do kisha shkuar etj.  Duke qene qe shume vende organizojne me shume se nje aktivitet, ne kete teme secili mund te lexoj se cilat jane ato dhe te zgjedh ate qe deshiron. 
Diskutimet e tjera si çmimet e aktiviteteve, datat, kengetaret qe ftohen, etj mund ti diskutoni ne tema te tjera, pasi nuk eshte qellimi i kesaj teme.

Mendova se ishte e kuptueshme qe flamuri eshte simboli i pavarsise.

----------


## Askushius___DK

SHIGJETA....eshte simbol ne ""VAZHDIMESI HISTORIKE"" jo se u konsolidua ne Vlore ,por ne LEZHE ne 2 mars 1444 ..!!! Athere le te  ""FESTOJME PAMVARSINE""" per momentin dhe festen e flamurit aty ku e ka vendin ... 
Edhe ne kohen e Zogut jane festuar vec e vec ,packa se Enveri i bashkoi te dyja festat ne fuksion te diktaktatures duke fshire gjithe historine e vertet te  Shqiperise ...!!!

----------


## Alvlora

Te nderuar bashkatdhetare,

Kemi kenaqesine tju ftojme te merrni pjese ne aktivitetet qe Shoqata
Shqiptaro-Kanadeze dhe Konsulli i Nderit kane organizuar per festimin e
Dites se Flamurit:

1. Ngritja Ceremoniale e Flamurit ne Parlamentin e Ontarios

Vendi: Queen's Park
Data: 28 Nentor 2009
Ora: 12:00(ne dreke)

2. Pritje koktej nga Konsulli i Nderit te Shqiperise
Ne ambientet e Parlamentit te Ontarios

Vendi: Parlamenti i Ontarios, Community Room 230
Data: 28 Nentor 2009
Ora: 13:00

3. Darka e Festes se Flamurit

Vendi: Capitol Banquet Centre, 6435 Dixie Road, Mississauga, ON L5T 1X4
Data: 28 Nëntor 2009
Ora: 18:00
Harta: http://tiny.cc/cxMLz

Darkë e plotë, këngëtare të ftuar, muzikë Live dhe DJ, dhurata e surpriza,
vallëzim.

Biletat për Darkën janë: $45 për të rritur dhe $20 për fëmijët deri 12
vjeç. Pijet alkoolike nuk janë përfshirë në çmim.

VINI RE: KONTRIBUTI JUAJ SHKON PËR SHOQATEN DHE KOMUNITETIN!

Për rezervime biletash ose tavolinash kontaktoni:
Tel: 416-503-4704 dhe 647-866-9240

Mirupafshim ne feste!

Me respekt,

Kryesia e Shoqates

-- 
Albanian Canadian Community Association (ACCA)
26 Six Point Road, Etobicoke, ON M8Z2W9
Tel/Fax: 416-503-4704
Direct: 647-866-9240
www.albcan.org

----------


## King_Gentius

Festa e Pavaresise Boston 28 Nentor
Host: AANO BOSTON
Location: Lombardos
6 Billings Street
Randolph, MA 02368 US
When: Saturday, November 28, 6:00PM - 12:00AM

Te dashur miq,

Jeni te ftuar perzemersisht ne festen me te madhe te Pavaresise te Shqiperise ne Boston. Bashkohuni me familje dhe shoqeri per nje mbremje argetimi me koktail, darke dhe kercim nen muzike Shqiptare dhe Amerikane nga kengetarja e shquar Ermira Babaliu dhe DJ JT, dhe shfaqje speciale nga grupi valleve popullore "Fryma e Re".

=====================================

Dear Friends,

You are all invited to attend Boston's largest Albanian Independence Day party. Join family and friends for an evening of celebration with cocktails, dinner and dancing to Albanian and American music by famous albanian singer Ermira Babaliu and DJ JT, and special performance by traditional dance group "Fryma e Re".

Tickets:
Adults: $70
Children under 12: $25


Make checks payable to
AANO Boston Chapter
PO Box 43
Medford MA 02155

For more Information:
Email: aanoboston@yahoo.com

Proceeds support AANO Scholarship Fund

----------


## Elonaa

Kjo e Bostonit ktu eshte e vertet se mos na genjeni???

----------


## INFINITY©

Festa E Flamurit Ne Chicago!!!

----------


## gjirfabe

> Kjo e Bostonit ktu eshte e vertet se mos na genjeni???


Ne Boston nuk kane genjyer ndonjehere.
Per siguri drejtoju Shpresa Theodhosit ne adresen: sst@theodhosimichael.com
Ajo eshte : AANO Boston, President & BOG. 
AANO kryeson organizimin e festimeve per kete vit.

V.O.  Ki parasysh Shpresa nuk di shqip.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Ne Boston nuk kane genjyer ndonjehere.
> Per siguri drejtoju Shpresa Theodhosit ne adresen: sst@theodhosimichael.com
> Ajo eshte : AANO Boston, President & BOG. 
> AANO kryeson organizimin e festimeve per kete vit.
> 
> V.O.  Ki parasysh Shpresa nuk di shqip.


shame on her.
meqe qeka dhe presidente & BOG e AANO.
ca eshte BOG?
Po V.O. ? Po AANO?

----------


## dalila

*Ne firenze organizohet nje party nga studentet shqiptare jepet dhe koncert......eshte gje e bukur vete studentet kane organizuar gjithcka...*

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Ne Florida di ndonjeri cdo behet sivjet?

----------


## shigjeta

*Oslo*

Ne daten 28 Nentor jane te ftuar 

_ kengetaret Shyhrete Behluli dhe Mahmut Ferati, DJ Vale, humoristi Lazgushi_

Adresa
EVENTHALLEN
Nils Hanses vei 4B
0667 Oslo

Per me shume info 
9094 4992
9223 7030

----------


## gjirfabe

More details will follow, but this year we are going to do things a little differently.


1)  We will do the Flag Raising on Saturday at 11 AM instead of a weekday to get more children and families to come.

2)  As usual, there will be some entertainment with music and dancing.

3)  We will also try to get donations of Albanian food and pastries etc... so that this can also be part of the festivities.


A flyer will be sent out and posted on the web-site within a day or two.

BESA/MASS


.

----------


## toni007

Me rastin e Festave te Nentorit shoqata jone atdhetare Scanderbeg organizon Javen e Kultures Shqiptare.
Programi qe do paraqesim eshte si me poshte:

- 28 Nentor ora 18:00 *IL PRIMO VIAGGIO IN ALBANIA* di Edoardo Fornaciari.
Fotografi i mirnjohur italian Edoardo Fornaciari prezanton nje ekspozite me 50 fotografi te bera ne Shqiperi ne 2007 ku shfaqet nje Shqiperi e denje per tu prezantuar perpara qytetareve te huaj, te cilet mund te shnderrohen ne turiste te ardhshem te vendit tone. www.edoardofornaciari.it

- 28 Nentor ora 19:00 Diskutim mbi letersine kosovare dhe Shqiptare. 
Ku i ftuar eshte gazetari nga kosova Sali Beqiraj dhe poetja shqiptare Irma Kurti

- 28 Nentor ora 19:00 *LIBRI FLET SHQIP*
Libri Albanesi paraqet nje larmi librash me 50 tituj italisht dhe shqip.

Vendi ku do te zhvillohet aktivitetet e mesiperme eshte:
Galleria delle Colonne - Largo 8 Marzo, 9 Parma (afer Cinema Edison ne via Montanara)
http://www.cultura.comune.parma.it/i...ecolonne.aspx#

- 28 Nentor ora 20:30 *MBREMJE DEFRIMI*.
Kemi prenotuar restorantin  Circolo Rugby Parma - Via Lago Verde, 6A afer via Montanara
me nje menu shume te pasur me gatime italo-shqiptare ku do te zhvillojme nje mbremje defrimi vetem per anetaret e shoqates sone.
Nen hymnin e flamurit tone kombetar disa te rinje te shoqates dhe nxenes te shkolles sone te sapoformuar do recitojne pjese patriotike te figurave te shquara kombetare.
Femijet do kercejne nje pjese patriotike nen drejtimin e drejtorit artistik Albert Begeja dhe bashkeshortes se tij Lindita balerine profesioniste.
Me pas do te kemi nje llotari.
Darken do ta shoqeroi kengetarja e madhe e muzikes popullore shqiptare VALBONA MEMA e shoqeruar nga orkestranti SAJMIR CILI ne organo live.Restoranti : http://www.circolorugbyparma.it/club_house.html3 Dhjetor ora 19.00: Video Projektimi i dokumentarit ABANIA  il Paese di Fronte 
Me rregji te Roland Sejko e Mauro Brescia, prodhuar nga instituti Luce ne bashkepunim me krahinen e Lazios. Cinema EdisonLargo 8 Marzo, 9 Parma (Afer via Montanara)6 Dhjetor ora 18.00: Prezantimi i librit Trendafili i Bardhe
Prezantimi i librit Trendafili i Bardhe e gazetares Violeta Gjoka e shoqeruar ne violine nga Enxhi Nini.
Vendi ku do te zhvillohet prezantimi:
Galleria delle Colonne - Largo 8 Marzo, 9 Parma (afer Cinema Edison ne via Montanara)

Galeria fotografike dhe Ekspozita e Librit do zgjasin nje jave.
Galleria delle Colonne - Largo 8 Marzo, 9 Parma (Afer Cinema Edison ne Via Montanara)
http://www.cultura.comune.parma.it/i...ecolonne.aspx#
......

Jane te ftuar personalitete te komunes dhe provinces se Parmes
I bejme thirrje anetareve te shoqates Scanderbeg te bejne prenotimet per darken brenda dates 21 Nentor.

----------


## kecja

A mundet te na jepni ndonje lajmerim  se cfare aktiviteti  do te kete ne New Jersy per kete FESTE ? Faleminderit . Festoni, Gezoni dhe Historine Kujtoni. Nga mot gezuar te gjitha festat!

----------


## shigjeta

*Angli
*
"The Albanian" organizon

Diten e Flamurit ne UK ne 28 Nentor 
Adresa

Wood Green Library
High Road
Wood GreeN
London N22 6XD

Në këtë aktivitet përfshihen

Ekspozitë fotografie

Ekspozitë me botimet më të mira të shkrimtareve shqiptarë në Britani

Prezantime të arritjeve shqiptare në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar

Valle tradicionale shqiptare nga grupet e fëmijëve

Interpretime poezish nga krijimet e shqiptarëve

Hyrja Falas

The Albanian Newspaper
122 White Hart Lane
London N17 8HP
Tel/fax:02082169527

----------


## goldian

urime festen sot
na bini foto e video se ku po festojne shqiptaret aman
se une jam vetem ketu

----------

